# Ipower ballast ??



## chroniclystoned (Sep 18, 2011)

I was able to get this lighting kit for 181.44 with shipping http://www.amazon.com/Grow-Light-hydroponic-Dimmable-Hydrofarm/dp/B005GYMM6U/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1314414978&sr=8-7 

I have not received it yet and was wondering if anyone has any knowledge on the i power ballast input much appreciated


----------



## tastslikchkn (Sep 29, 2011)

I ordered the 1000w W/hood/bulbs/hangers/timer. The packaging was garbage. Both of my bulbs broke in transit. The vendor on Amazon did stand behind the product and issued me a refund for the damaged bulbs. Other than the packaging it seems like a nice ballast and hood. I havent had it long to test over time, but so far so good.


----------



## chroniclystoned (Sep 29, 2011)

i order the 400w with the coolhood and everything came on time and nothing was broke so i guess i was lucky i got it running in my veg room only been on for about a week will keep updated


----------



## mofoo (Oct 27, 2011)

just ordered 2 600 watt kits from them, how do you guys like them so far?

my only concern is if the ballast will get to hot, its says it gets up to 65 degrees celcius... thats a little hot fo me!


what do you think


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 27, 2011)

Just an FYI - you can get lumatek systems for less expensive. I have nothing to say about the Ipower ballasts but I can assure you that Lumatek is quality. 

/e I didn't see that you got it for 180 - thought you paid 299. 
http://www.urbansunshine.com/grow-lights/digital-ballast-systems/400-watt


----------



## Marlboro47 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a 600watt ipower, digital. Works fine so far and have a 5year warranty.
Blew 1mh within 1-2months, 1 hps blew out too after purchase test 2months later(within less then 1day of use).


----------



## chroniclystoned (Oct 31, 2011)

so far i ahve been running my 400w for about 6 weeks total no problems seems to be a great light


----------



## chroniclystoned (Oct 31, 2011)

my ballast does not get to hot mine does have a built in fan tho


----------



## chroniclystoned (Jan 18, 2012)

so it completed one whole grow with no issues will have it back up and running the mh bulb here in a few weeks


----------



## chroniclystoned (Jun 29, 2012)

so far i have harvested 2 grows without any problems and am 2 days from the second week of flower for the 3rd grow using this light i did buy a didgilux bulb for it seems to be brighter but overall it was worth buying praying it dont quit on me during this grow lol


----------



## Jman305 (Sep 1, 2012)

chroniclystoned said:


> so far i have harvested 2 grows without any problems and am 2 days from the second week of flower for the 3rd grow using this light i did buy a didgilux bulb for it seems to be brighter but overall it was worth buying praying it dont quit on me during this grow lol


 Have you noticed any interference with your cable or internet?!


----------



## chroniclystoned (Sep 1, 2012)

some interference with my tv but the ballast is only about a foot or 2 away other than that its been a great light starting a 4th grow right now


----------



## skulljam420 (Sep 2, 2012)

hey i got the ipower 400watt dimmable/switchable
im going into flowering next week.. it has worked amzing for veg!!
the thing does not get hott at all, just a little warm, but smaller, and you can mount it anywhere
if your talking about the same one i got from ebay, you will be happy..the lights are..a lit smaller than i expected
hope they work as good for you as they do for me


----------



## lurchdaddy87 (Sep 2, 2012)

I got the cooltube 600w dimmable ballast and haven't had a problem so far. Using a 240w booster fan with it and it runs way cooler than all my cfl's did during veg.

About 4 weeks in flower..


----------



## socalledchad (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks for the updates chron. I bought 2 600s ipower seem to work great so far.


----------



## muttt (Oct 2, 2012)

That's good to hear ....... since my 600w Ipower kit will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## socalledchad (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought one other 600 used works great I also received a used MH bulb that only lasted 3 days. but so far so good on everything else I suppose you never know with used stuff.


----------



## BluffinCali (Dec 22, 2012)

I also got the ipower 600w air cooled tube set up, the light bulbs are a bit smaller than Im used to but seem fine...Ive got my MaxFan ducted to it on its lowest setting and the tube is room temperature to the touch, no heat at all, but seems nice and bright. Depending on a few things with the bulb, I may decide to go buy a Hortilux bulb...as long as the particular strain finishes the same as usual than no upgrades will be needed. Its one heck of a value, especially for anyone out there that is just getting started and need everything including the yo-yo's and timer...just need to go get a 6" fan of your choice and a filter, ready to go. I will post if there are any problems, anyone else who has bought ipower equipment should do the same so we can all know more about the product. Take care, Happy Holidays!


----------



## bundee1 (May 2, 2013)

anyone else using these?


----------



## WOODA746 (May 5, 2013)

I've been using 400w system from eBay for about2weeks on my short rider autos and is going great!!


----------



## urabus2005 (May 27, 2013)

Any more using this?


----------



## twistedj420 (May 28, 2013)

I have 2 600's I have been using about 8 months now and 0 problems great ballast so far


----------



## Bleezyboy1990 (May 28, 2013)

Any interference issues with the cable, Internet or anything?


----------



## goodro wilson (May 28, 2013)

I had a ipower 600 and had a surprise visitor from cable guy in plain clothes 
I turned it off and let them in the attic (where my grow was vented) 
Anyways I was trippin then and for weeks after. turns out there was signal interference from our house... And he couldn't really ever figure it out..
I had zero problems with the ballast. Still not sure the interference was from this... MY cable and Internet weren't hindered by it
I am no expert but it seems possible the frequencies could be messing with ur electronics especially plausible from a cheaper ballast I presume


----------



## Taviddude (May 29, 2013)

I'm running 7- 600's now. 
I've got some almost a year old, and just bought 3 more about 3 months ago.
I've had no problems other than getting 2 bulbs that were damaged during shipping. Seller sent me new ones the same day. 
All in all, I've done damn well with them, and have recommended them to many people. 
I'm currently moving up to 1000 watters, and will be buying Ipower ballasts. 
Ironically enough, I do mainline cable for a living. I also do "Sweep" and when my SDA-5000 is plugged in I get a perfect picture.
Again, I'm running 7 Ipower ballasts. If there was a problem with ANY TYPE of interference I would see it on the graph in real time. 

It's what I do for a living, and I see no interference at all from my 7 ballasts. 
Also, your regular cable company generally won't even have as good a meter as what I use for sweep. 

Peace.
Tav


----------



## mjjbabel (May 29, 2013)

I have been using a 400 watter for over a year and a 1000 for about 3 months. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## urabus2005 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. With the good reviews and awewome price this seems like a winner


----------



## twistedj420 (May 29, 2013)

I do not have any interference at all and my room is 10 feet from my tv and radio


----------



## growingforfun (May 29, 2013)

I have 1x 1000 I power and w lumiteks, I think the ipower is not as good as the lumitek (maybe less light but louder "vibration" noises from ballast and bulb) but for the price ts a winner. Half the price as anything else and prolly 90% as good


----------



## urabus2005 (May 29, 2013)

growingforfun said:


> I have 1x 1000 I power and w lumiteks, I think the ipower is not as good as the lumitek (maybe less light but louder "vibration" noises from ballast and bulb) but for the price ts a winner. Half the price as anything else and prolly 90% as good


I assume its still ALOT quieter than a magnetic ballast?


----------



## doniboy (May 29, 2013)

I was going to buy ipower, but after reading the dozens of complaints on amazon, I got turned off from them.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 29, 2013)

apollo.horticulture.real nice zero issues amazon.com cheap


----------



## Taviddude (May 29, 2013)

I don't hear any noise at all from my ballasts, or bulbs.


----------



## twistedj420 (May 30, 2013)

Where I have never had any issues with my ipower ballast/bulb, I can say it does make a little bit of noise from the bulb, it is high pitched but hardly noticeable and only if in the room. And as far as ipower not being as good as lumitek or other brand name ballast, im not sure. So I'm going to order a new ballast and see if there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## qwizoking (May 30, 2013)

if you read the reviews ipower has alot about bad ballasts, i too got turned off from that. went with apollo 600 watt works good. i havent had it too long though.


----------



## growingforfun (May 30, 2013)

Taviddude said:


> I don't hear any noise at all from my ballasts, or bulbs.


Have you dimmed the ballast?


----------



## doujadaze (Jul 2, 2013)

I just got the 1000 watt I power. No problems with cable or Internet but if I turn the radio on outside I will get static on all stations. Anyone else ?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2013)

Not I. I play music for my ladies tried am and fm


----------



## midnitetoak (Jul 3, 2013)

Got the same shit except it came with a cooltube and was like $30 cheaper but its been working for a solid week w/no issues...infinitely higher quality than the cheapo crappy set got off of hidhut. Totally silent operation great value for the price imo


----------



## doujadaze (Jul 3, 2013)

midnitetoak said:


> Got the same shit except it came with a cooltube and was like $30 cheaper but its been working for a solid week w/no issues...infinitely higher quality than the cheapo crappy set got off of hidhut. Totally silent operation great value for the price imo


 Any problems with a radio? Inside or around the outside of house? Im getting way to much static from mine. Cable and internet are fine though. My other ballast does not have this problem.


----------



## kilepto (Jul 22, 2013)

This is actually the first thread Ive read about the actual ballast I have. I feel like theres more reviews here than anywhere else and Id like to thank everyone who put there input up. Its because of this Im confident someone will have a good suggestion on the small problem that Im having with my 600w ipower ballast. First, hope everyone is staying cool on these beautiful summer days. Well here it is, and im hoping my problem is not as unique as i think it is lol. My light and 6' tube are inside of a 4x4 grow tent. Pardon me if i dont explain this clearly, as it is kinda hard to explain. The light doesnt turn on until i open the tent. for example the light is on a timer thats set to turn on at 6am, the ballast turns on as it has fans and I see and hear them spinning, but until I unzip the tent the light wont turn on. Weird right? Heres the thing, whenever i make an adjustment it works fine for like 2 days. For example when the light was brand new and first put in it worked for like 2 days then (wouldnt turn on until tent was opened). I remembered reading that the ballast should not be inside of the grow tent, so I took mine out of the grow tent and mounted it to the wall outside the tent. Worked fine for three days then you know what started to happen next. Also, for all you people that would ask the same question that i would ask, the temperature has changed more than once. What i mean by that is, when I first put the light up, the ventilation use to come on at the same time, then the company I bought the ballast from suggested that the ventilation not come on untill the light has been on for at least 5 mins. So to answer any future questions the ventilation has came on in different variations of times. The bulb I am using is an ipower bulb (alegedly "super hps"). And after reading alot of posts I am beginning to believe that maybe its the bulb. ALso my friend has that same bulb and had no problems. Any suggestions thanks.


----------



## bucs007 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am running a 600w mh/hps also. Ive had similar problems but i had the ballast inside the room which was about 90+ ya i know way to hot. But have relocated. Have been running it for 7 months straight. Make sure your bulb is securly in the socket. Keep ballast outside of tent. And as for the ventilation. I hav mine running 24/7and my light stil comes on. So idk what to tell u about ur problem. My bulbs have not broken once and or blown. Have ben running the hps for 6 months and no problems. This is my first grow and sofar ipower has been good to me. Hope everyone else is having the same results.


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine broke today, walked in to water the ladies, and to my surprise my flower room was dark. Heard the ballast making this clicking sound every second, assuming it was trying to turn itself on. Screwed with my breaker, plugging in, unplugging, changing bulbs, nada... While changing bulb noticed a loose dime sized bit of wire within the bulb sliding around. Got on the phone, told the ebay store i bought from, described, then bitched about the bulb as well. Long story short, I paid 17 bucks to ship the ballast back, and they put a new one in the mail, along with a new HPS bulb. A few days of shitty CFL's in the flower room shouldn't break me, so I'm a lot less stressed now, than i was this morning when I woke up to it.


----------



## BluffinCali (Jul 27, 2013)

I keep my fan running 24/7 just to keep good air flow as I don't use supplemental Co2 in my 4x4 and other tents. I did switch out for Hortilux bulbs and did get a better lumen per/sq ft. My switchable digital ballast is really quiet outside the tent, my only regret is not getting and enclosed hood rather than the cooltube with wing reflectors, but 5 og strains, 2 of which were GSC and I got .89g/watt but they were vegged for between 45-70days with some topping and training. Also should mention this was a soil grow of ammended RO 707 soil, could push things faster with coco or straight hydro. I've had zero interference with any electronics and from my experience I would recommend them to people who aren't looking to deck small tents out with slightly overpriced hoods and ballasts, not that their bad, but the minimal difference if any is maybe not worth it. If I do run into problems I will hit this thread back up with an update but so far we are close to a year with no problems what so ever. Still anyone who does have a problem with Ipower should let us know so we can all keep an informed discussion on the products.


----------



## munchies7 (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks for the reps guys ive stored my ballast for like a year and used it for 8months.. needit for 4 more months my last grow before i travell so lets hope it makes it !!! need those 10oz


----------



## immaculus (Jul 29, 2013)

immaculus said:


> After months with no issue or sign of interference on my end from my ipower 600w digital, Comcast came knocking. They claim that they are getting interference and have narrowed
> 
> it down to my location. I said I don't know what the hell you are taking about, all my equipment is working fine. They then sent someone back to install a grey box outside my house
> 
> ...


This is my experience with ipower ballasts...


----------



## Madness26 (Aug 13, 2013)

I only had minimal interference with wifi. The main issue I have run into with ipower is ballast breaking on me. Original ballast blew a fuse and melted the power cable where it connects to the ballst within a month. Second ballast only lived 1 week and now waiting for a third ballast but my crop got ruined :/

The mh bulb blew out thanks to the first ballast blowing a fuse but they sent me a replacement since bulbs have a 1 year warrantee and ballast has 2 year but it's a pain to wait on the ups service without HID lights :/


----------



## Dr.Harpoon (Sep 27, 2013)

immaculus said:


> This is my experience with ipower ballasts...



same....exact...story


----------



## yktind (Sep 27, 2013)

I have the ipower 600 Digital ballast and bulb. 

Only problem I had was the first bulb burned out in less than 6 months. I emailed them and they replaced it. been great ever since.


----------



## Dr.Harpoon (Oct 2, 2013)

imagine plugging in your brand new light with all new fan and ducting all set up....flick it on and a bit later have electric company knocking....saying interference coming from my place........returned to seller for a refund...looking for a better quality this time


----------



## Budget Buds (Oct 2, 2013)

I have the 400 watt digital, Never had any issues with it, no interference or quality issues. I had a friend have one die and they replaced it free, Even emailed him a return shipping slip. They have some of the better customer service I've seen out there.


----------



## jason1976 (Oct 2, 2013)

i have a 600. cool tube ipower ballast, my bulb that came with it blew really quickly witin the first few weeks, they sent me another bulb a year ago and its still working fine, temp wise they have a super long cord so u can mount it anywhere, and mine doesnt get to hot.


----------



## dashay (Jan 26, 2014)

I have had 6 successful grows with my 400 watt ipower no problems at all system is two years old now and still going strong........


----------



## yktind (Jan 27, 2014)

Just had my 600 ballast blow... Started smoking and everything. 
This was right after a power outage. 
So I replaced the fuse plugged it in and bam started smoking again.

Sent the company I bought it from an email. They asked for the serial number and for me to send it back to them. 
"As soon as we can track the old ballast we will send you another".
Well they held true to the word and sent me another ballast. 

Whole process took a week.

So my two cents...
Poor quality product, however they stand behind it and back up their 2 year warranty. 

So I like the company but will probably not purchase from them again. I will be switching to a magnetic ballast. If you are just starting and need some kind of light to help with the first couple grows ... Yeah I'd recommend it. If you know what you are doing and cannot have a light fail you whenever it feels like it then this is not your product.


----------



## yktind (Jan 27, 2014)

dashay said:


> I have had 6 successful grows with my 400 watt ipower no problems at all system is two years old now and still going strong........


Knock on Wood, Dude!


----------



## Nookies (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm hearing more people recommend the Apollo ballasts over the Ipower. I've decided to skip out on getting an expensive phantom or lumatek ballast as I need the extra 200 bucks I'll save for PH meters,etc. 

So now it basically comes down to the HTG 400 watt HPS magnetic ballast or the Apollo brand :S 

Not seeing very many experienced growers who's actually had an Ipower or Apollo for long periods of time come oout :S


----------



## areyoukind (Jan 28, 2014)

Customer service is excellent, had a bulb go bad...they were fast on the warranty. 
Never had problem with my ballast.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nookies said:


> I'm hearing more people recommend the Apollo ballasts over the Ipower. I've decided to skip out on getting an expensive phantom or lumatek ballast as I need the extra 200 bucks I'll save for PH meters,etc.
> 
> So now it basically comes down to the HTG 400 watt HPS magnetic ballast or the Apollo brand :S
> 
> Not seeing very many experienced growers who's actually had an Ipower or Apollo for long periods of time come oout :S


A new 400w phantom is $115.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 28, 2014)

My Apollo is still running strong..original bulb went out last month and I don't turn em off..., purchased around when I joined riu..works great still, no rfi. I like em enough to get another pretty soon..great deal for the price. A year isn't that long to judge I suppose but..


----------



## jibbs (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a 1k air cooled set up. The only issue has been when I accidentally flip the light switch my circuit is running off of, when I flip it back on the ballast won't fire back up. I usually have to wait 5 or so min, then all is well.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 28, 2014)

If its a digital it probably has a hot start delay.


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2014)

Nookies said:


> I'm hearing more people recommend the Apollo ballasts over the Ipower. I've decided to skip out on getting an expensive phantom or lumatek ballast as I need the extra 200 bucks I'll save for PH meters,etc.
> 
> So now it basically comes down to the HTG 400 watt HPS magnetic ballast or the Apollo brand :S
> 
> Not seeing very many experienced growers who's actually had an Ipower or Apollo for long periods of time come oout :S


I haven't heard anything bad about Apollo. Maybe I'll grab one of those as back up.


----------



## Nookies (Jan 29, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> A new 400w phantom is $115.


Really? I only know of 3 online shops, HTG, Greners, and recently monstergardens who seem to have things a bit cheaper. HTG doesn't carry phantoms and the other two had them for like 160 bucks :S


----------



## mrCRC420 (Jan 29, 2014)

My 600w dimmable iPower ballast is still rocking with super efficiency after the first full year. I'll be buying another next month, to replace my crazy greenhouse ballast (which is at 4 years).


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nookies said:


> Really? I only know of 3 online shops, HTG, Greners, and recently monstergardens who seem to have things a bit cheaper. HTG doesn't carry phantoms and the other two had them for like 160 bucks :S


Plantlightinghydroponics.com, best place on the web.


----------



## yktind (Jan 29, 2014)

mrCRC420 said:


> My 600w dimmable iPower ballast is still rocking with super efficiency after the first full year. I'll be buying another next month, to replace my crazy greenhouse ballast (which is at 4 years).


There is a two year warranty. Just an FYI.


----------



## Monster Box (Mar 2, 2014)

Are these ballasts loud?


----------



## yktind (Mar 3, 2014)

Monster Box said:


> Are these ballasts loud?


Well I can't hear it over the wind tunnel of my room if that's what you mean, lol. 

Much quieter than a 4" centrifugal fan. and a 32" floor fan.


----------



## Shovelhead Jed (Mar 4, 2014)

Well i'm glad to have found this thread; i've been researching enrty-level (cheap) 600 watt digital HID kits & it's a 3-way decision which i should go with.. 1) APOLLO 2) IPOWER 3)THUNDER (by hydroponics pro) all of these are obviously made in china & under $200 on Amazon for the whole lighting kit..and that's with the air-cooled hood upgrade..they all have similer warrenties, componants, & features. I see reviews for Ipower & Apollo..anyone tried a Thunder ballast?? Thanks.. S.J.


----------



## The Milk (Mar 13, 2014)

I bought 2 iPower 600w air cooled hoods glass cover with 1HPS+1MH with each system. Both MH bulbs came with glass shards moving freely in the bulb. I contacted seller and two more are on the way. 

I ran one of the 600's with a 6in. inline on 18/6 schedule for 3 days. On the 3rd day,at night time,right before bed, The breaker to my grow room flipped. I went in to inspect what had happened,and felt the ballast with my hand and to my surprise it was hot as hell!

I waited until the next day to try and plug it back in and nothing,one more time I try I unplug it and plug it back in,Bam flipped my breaker again. the ballast is shot,the last time I tried there was a foul odor(like a burnt smell) coming from the ballast itself.

I can't say the company is bad but I obviously have a faulty ballast.

Now my plant are back under the fluro's The other 600w is doing fine at a another grow


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 14, 2014)

got me another apollo 1k cooltube... installing this weekend


----------



## fatalphenom (Jun 30, 2014)

Just me couple pennies on the ipower 600s. I bought one in 2012 and have used it almost nonstop on 12/12. I ordered another as a backup unit and received it last week. This morning (6-30-14) I go to check the tent and the light is not on. Replaced the bulb, still no light. Plugged in the new ballast, let there be light! I need to confirm on whether it's the ballast or the bulb, I've had my original not fire up before until I unplugged it for 15-20 mins. In days leading up to this my first ballast was almost hot to the touch so I might just brick it. At work now so don't have much more time but anyone have ideas? I was due for a new one seeing as my first 600 has helped in 5 or 6 grows so I've been happy with it. Just wish electronics would last forever!!! Lmfao


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 30, 2014)

I've used an Ipower 600w ballast for 1.5 grows now, never had any problems with it or the bulbs. However, I ruined my HPS bulb by using a polyester blanket to unscrew it with when it was hot. Not my brightest moment. HAHA SEE WHAT I DID THERE


----------



## yktind (Jun 30, 2014)

fatalphenom said:


> Just me couple pennies on the ipower 600s. I bought one in 2012 and have used it almost nonstop on 12/12. I ordered another as a backup unit and received it last week. This morning (6-30-14) I go to check the tent and the light is not on. Replaced the bulb, still no light. Plugged in the new ballast, let there be light! I need to confirm on whether it's the ballast or the bulb, I've had my original not fire up before until I unplugged it for 15-20 mins. In days leading up to this my first ballast was almost hot to the touch so I might just brick it. At work now so don't have much more time but anyone have ideas? I was due for a new one seeing as my first 600 has helped in 5 or 6 grows so I've been happy with it. Just wish electronics would last forever!!! Lmfao


They have a 2 year warranty. My ballast took a shit and they replaced it. Been going for 4 grow now. Would I order it again... nah. Probably get a magnetic ballast when I upgrade to 1000 watt.


----------



## fatalphenom (Jun 30, 2014)

yktind said:


> They have a 2 year warranty. My ballast took a shit and they replaced it. Been going for 4 grow now. Would I order it again... nah. Probably get a magnetic ballast when I upgrade to 1000 watt.


Thanks for the warranty info. I've been looking but didn't check their site of all places. I would only by again for a short term solution but don't believe I would make them my top choice. I've been researching LEDs so I may be going that route once I've got a couple cycles out of this second unit.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Jul 2, 2014)

I've had 3 ipower 1ks all worked great. Sold one to a buddy, one had an issue warranty replaced it easy. 

I've been using Apollo products lately so I'd probably go with them instead if I needed a cheap ballast. They both have the same casing. Good odds they're manufactured at the same Chinese factory just rebranded lol


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Oct 15, 2016)

I know this thread hasn't been updated in a couple of years but I bought the ipower 400 a year ago and the ballast crapped out on me called Amazon and told them I couldn't get in touch with manufacturer to get it replaced under warranty and the rep I spoke to was a plant lover (made up some bs story that my tomatoes, lettuce and collared greens were going to die) long story short, she's sending out a new one OVERNIGHT the hell with calling manufacturer for warranty replacement Amazon is the shit, I wonder if being a prime member had anything to do with why they were quick to send me a replacement.


----------



## ozman (Nov 21, 2016)

i just got mine 2 weeks ago,im using the dimmable feature at 75% of 600 watt.
i only have a 2x4 tent so it should be ok.
i replaced my t5 fluoros with it.i think the fluoros left grams and grams on the table,just wasnt seeing what i was expecting with the t5 lights.I had 8 t5 going just wasnt cutting it to me.the girls already love the hps and are expressing their love in faster more growth.
i hope the light works out,my whole tent gear is ipower,the fan the carbon filter the light and hood,its just a gull wing,i did replace the bulb with an agrosun from ebay from htg's ebay store for 29.95 with free shipping.
at 75% the ballast doesnt get warm even i do have it on the floor where its cooler,dunno

so far though no complaints


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a 400w Ipower full wing for a year now 3 months ago I swapped out my HID for my 8bulb t5 for my newest grow I had just unplugged the light from the ballast and left the ballast plugged in to my power strip when I went to use my 400w again it had died. Called Amazon and told them the company wouldn't respond to my emails anyway long story short, they had no more 400 in stock and was gonna make me wait till they came in but I bitched and threaten I wouldn't renew my prime membership and take my business to eBay btw I hate eBay they sent me a 1000w as a replacement. I think it had to die with the fact that the rep I spoke with was a plant lover and the bs story I gave her was the clincher told her I had a basement full of dying plants she shipped it overnight.


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 23, 2016)

Another vote for Apollo. I have both Apollo and ipowe and am currently going to all solistek matrixes. But I'm a big fan of the apollos. They just seam to be better quality then Ipower.


----------



## Seserth (Apr 23, 2017)

Im pretty late but i guess its better late than never right ? Anyways the ipower kit is the exact same one i am using for my first tent run. Its pretty good quality and works good i would say. I have the 1000w kit. One thing i have to mention about ballast is that it is not good to disconnect and reconnect it too often and recommend getting a timer. If it gets manually disconnected too often it will only turn on the ballast and not the bulb, which i thought was a bit weird but i did some research and read that its possible that it needs to be disconnected for 5 minutes so it can reset and turn the bulb on. Other than that the products are of good quality. Anyways happy growing everyone


----------



## Blunted 4 lyfe (Apr 23, 2017)

Since my last nightmare scenario I have switched over to 1000w Apollo set as a back and since the replacement for my 400w crapping out was a 1000w unit I feel I'm way ahead anyways.

Most interesting thing is that I basically solved future problems by running a perpetual grow, I wasn't aware that just unplugging the light from the ballast while you're between grows was a problem till I read here first. Guess now any more problems would be because of different issues.


----------



## Northernmich (Dec 7, 2018)

Well I bought a Ipower 600 lasted about one hour then burnt up. I am sending it back they did send me a return slip.. I will take the replacement but never will I buy another .


----------



## bearded.beaver (Dec 8, 2018)

I bought the Ipower 600w cool tube. I power ballast, mh bulb, hps bulb. Everything seem good so far had it up and running two weeks. Ballast doesn't feel hot, only a little warm


----------



## Natethenewb (Dec 24, 2018)

Seen alot of hate for the amazon brands so i steered clear of those, local shop managed to beat the price too. ( 175 for a 400w powersun magnetic ballast , gull wing reflector. The mogul and the hps bulb). I haven't heard anything about powersun though. Anyone have any experiences with them ? & This is the first post I've seen where everyone wasn't completely hating ipower good to see the cheaper stuff isn't complete garbage


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

i've been running a 600 watt i power ballast and a 400 watt i power ballast for 2 years, day in, day out, with no problems whatsoever.
haven't even burned out a bulb, i change them after one year, keep them for when i do burn one out....if it ever happens.
90% of the ballasts out there use the same internal components, from the same manufacturers....so until you take a significant step up, financially, they're all the same....pretty much literally. may have different cases for the components, but the guts are all the same....
so you're gambling on getting a good set of components....guess i got lucky with mine....


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Dec 25, 2018)

Cut out a little filter from something like maybe an air conditioner filter and tape it over the air intake on the ballast so it doesn't suck up a bunch of dust. It should make it last longer. Also keep it as cool as possible.


----------



## MongolianMonkeyNuts (Dec 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've been running a 600 watt i power ballast and a 400 watt i power ballast for 2 years, day in, day out, with no problems whatsoever.
> haven't even burned out a bulb, i change them after one year, keep them for when i do burn one out....if it ever happens.
> 90% of the ballasts out there use the same internal components, from the same manufacturers....so until you take a significant step up, financially, they're all the same....pretty much literally. may have different cases for the components, but the guts are all the same....
> so you're gambling on getting a good set of components....guess i got lucky with mine....


im going on 4 years with mine. multiple bulbs. Never had a single issue. I had an Apollo 600 before that. gave out after 2.5 years. Pretty good quality for what you pay for. Im sure better brands are just a bit better and put out a slight higher PAR, but for $100? cant beat it.


----------



## Northernmich (Feb 18, 2019)

600 apollo on sale on ebay for 64.99 not a bad deal free shipping... My replacement I power is working fine now been over two months.


----------

